# D-Link DI-524 Wireless Router Installation Problem



## jhunt (Jun 8, 2005)

I'm trying to set up wireless internet on my PC using the D-Link DI-524 router and a D-Link DWL-G122 USB Wireless Adapter. After following all the steps to connect the router to my modem & computer, I am instructed to enter an IP address (http://192.168.0.1/) into my web browser, after which I am to continue the configuration process. However, popping that address into the URL address box of my web browser does nothing but inform me that this page is not available offline, and asks me if I want to connect (which I cannot do).

I am led to understand that the address I am trying to connect with is the router itself, which is lit up as if fully operational. Now why can't I get into the address to continue the process?

BTW, I'm running WinXP.

Any ideas?


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

That url opens my DI-524.

Check your browsera under File and uncheck the 'work offline' setting


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

Try control panel> Network setup wizard


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Have you tried resetting the router to factory defaults? If not, do that. Also, you need your machine configured to automatically obtain it's IP addresses.

Do this:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window and type:
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window and type:

IPCONFIG /ALL >C:\RESULT.TXT

Open C:\RESULT.TXT with Notepad and copy/paste the entire results here.


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

_Is the modem an external DSL modem? If so, you may need to bridge the connection from the modem setup page. I had the same problem and this seemed to rectify it. I am running a DSL external modem and a Belkin Wireless router. My laptop already has a network card installed. _

Zeppfan(It's all in the CODA)


----------



## jhunt (Jun 8, 2005)

It is an external modem. Can you explain the process of "bridging the connection"?

Oh, "work offline" was checked, and the Network Setup Wizard was run, and in fact did locate a local wireless network. It just won't let me use it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do not setup the router using wireless - its always best to do the setting up with a lan connection to the router - then you can set up the router and the wireless without losing connection.
So try it with the lan cable between a PC/laptop and the router


----------



## Zeppfan (Apr 20, 2006)

_Your DSL has specific IP address. I do not know if yours would be the same as mine,, I really doubt it. Your provider can give you better information on your DSL modem IP address. I would suggest that you contact their Toll free tech line to get your PC back online, Then bridge the modem connection on the Modem setup menu page. After the connection is bridged, the router can be connected and powered up. Reset your router and everything should be fine. Your system is already setup for a network, so that step needs not be done again. P.S. When you get the IP address for your DSL modem, write it down and keep this with any other information pertaining to your system. Do the same for your wireless router. Ohh one more thing, your router manual(on the installation CD) should have an IP address for the router. If you do not have the CD, try the manufacturer's website. I hope this helps , I know how frustrating this can be. I went through the same thing a few weeks ago, trying to setup my new laptop and my kids XBox. After trying to setup my router with no success after a few tries, I gave up on it for a week or so and was tempted to just return the router and piggyback someone else's connection. I read a little more on my router cd and found out I needed to bridge my modem. This worked until I hooked up the XBox to the router. I lost my laptop connection once . So,I went through the same setup steps and haven't had any issues since. _

Zeppfan(It's all in the CODA)


----------



## jhunt (Jun 8, 2005)

Iwas trying to set it up with a LAN line.. I just tried the wireless connection when the LAN had already failed...


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

The D-Link Quick installation guide is available here: http://www.dlink.ca/qig/DWL-G122_QIG_DCAN.pdf

It is necessary to follow instructions in step 1 exactly with respect to shutting down the computer... say no to restart, press finish,, shut down computer,

If you have not followed the steps exactly, uninstall the drivers, pull out the wireless card, restart the machine and start again, making certain to follow the guide precisely.

Of course, you may have done it right the first time, unlike yours truly, and can ignore what I have just written.


----------



## amnent (Apr 23, 2004)

To get to my router I use the following "//192.168.1.1". Try this.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

In the address bar, skip the //, just type the IP address bare.


----------

